# New 2005.0 install. MySQL not emerging and eth0 not working

## plonka2000

Hi, 

I've been setting up a new 2005.0 install on my server and I'm having 2 issues:

1st problem:

I'm having issues emerging MySQL. This is the last parts of the emerge routine plus the error:

```
checking "if we should use 'skip-locking' as default for linux-gnu"... "yes"

checking for ln... /bin/ln

checking for ln... /bin/ln

checking for mv... /bin/mv

checking for rm... /bin/rm

checking for cp... /bin/cp

checking for sed... /bin/sed

checking for cmp... /usr/bin/cmp

checking for chmod... /bin/chmod

checking for hostname... /bin/hostname

checking for gnutar... no

checking for gtar... no

checking for tar... tar

checking for perl... /usr/bin/perl

checking for ps... /bin/ps

checking "how to check if pid exists"... configure: error: Could not find the right ps switches. Which OS is this ?. See the Installation chapter in the Reference Manual.

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/mysql-4.0.24/work/mysql-4.0.24/config.log

!!! ERROR: dev-db/mysql-4.0.24 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.
```

Is there a dependancy thats missing here?

I've searched for what 'ps switches' are but cant find anything...

2nd problem:

Currently I'm booting and emerging all my programs via the livecd because for some reason, when I reboot into my system everything works except my eth0. Its all wired up properly, is configured for DHCP and works when I insert the 2005.0 livecd but when I reboot into my system, I dont get any sort of device errors... Instead all the errors say that that eth0 couldnt obtain an IP, just like its not plugged in...

I'm looking through my logs to get an exact error for this...

Thanks all for any help.

----------

## Nard`

 *plonka2000 wrote:*   

> Hi, 
> 
> I've been setting up a new 2005.0 install on my server and I'm having 2 issues:
> 
> 1st problem:
> ...

 

i'll combat the network card problem. dmesg, does eth0 even get detected. ifconfig -A, what does it display. and try manually assinging an ip, you don't *have* to use DHCP. if it's not detected, did you compile in support for it in your kernel or as a module? if a module make sure you modprobe it and add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d iirc. if you haven't compiled it at all, recompile your kernel.

as for mysql, I don't think that it's a dependancy problem, but that's all I can say really

----------

## plonka2000

 *Nard` wrote:*   

> i'll combat the network card problem. dmesg, does eth0 even get detected. ifconfig -A, what does it display. and try manually assinging an ip, you don't *have* to use DHCP. if it's not detected, did you compile in support for it in your kernel or as a module? if a module make sure you modprobe it and add it to /etc/modules.autoload.d iirc. if you haven't compiled it at all, recompile your kernel.
> 
> as for mysql, I don't think that it's a dependancy problem, but that's all I can say really

 

Eth0 is most definetly detected... I use a Asus Pundit for my server, which you can view here.

Unfortunately, I'm remoting into my server from work which is currently at home running the livecd (Because I cant get networking outside the livecd yet).

As the livecd has no problems, I cannot use dmesg to find the error until I get home.

My only hope is to use nano to view my /var logs from last night... But I seem unable to find any...

As far as I know, the ASUS Pundit uses a Broadcom card, which I have compiled into the kernel as normal with all my other devices while installing...

It worked fine on my 2004.3 install before installing 2005.0.

Here is my 'lspci' listing:

```
0000:00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
```

If it means anything, I also have a Netgear WG511 PCMCIA card (The Pundit has 1 PCMCIA cardslot in the front) that also refuses to work... I'm using ndiswrapper to make the card work (Which works perfectly on my laptop with the same config) but for some reason even though ndiswrapper works and I can 'modprobe ndiswrapper', I still cannot get wlan0 to appear...

Though thats a slightly different issue that I will post when I get home...

EDIT: here is the 'lspci' listing for the WG511:

```
0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] (rev 01)
```

Thanks for your help.

----------

## plonka2000

Hi all,

Ok, I've got home and I have an error message now.

This is from my 'dmesg' output:

```
b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

eth0: no IPv6 routers present
```

Anyone have any ideas?

Do I need to remove IPv6 or is something else amiss here?

----------

## plonka2000

 *plonka2000 wrote:*   

> Hi all,
> 
> Ok, I've got home and I have an error message now.
> 
> This is from my 'dmesg' output:
> ...

 

Further to that, I've recompiled my kernel with IPv6 removed twice (First time I relised that I hadnt had /boot mounted which apparently causes issues so I rebooted and recompiled).

Still nothing...  :Sad: 

----------

## plonka2000

Is there anyone out there who has any ideas?

I'm doing my nut here!  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Deathwing00

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## plonka2000

Further to my problems, I've noticed that when I finish booting, there is no eth0 or wlan0 (my WG511 via ndiswrapper) listed if I do 'ifconfig'...

I dont know if this is at all relevant, but I thought I'd mention it...

Also, I've recompiled again putting ipv6 back in...

I've been comparing the differences in the dmesg output of my bootup and the livecd bootup, and I cant tell any real difference.

Here are both outputs from where the b44 (Broadcom driver is loaded):

With livecd:

```
b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0e:a6:11:06:cb

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:10.0 [1524:1411]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 16

Socket status: 30000020

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

eth1: resetting device...

eth1: uploading firmware...

eth1: firmware version: 1.0.4.3

eth1: firmware upload complete

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

eth1: no 'reset complete' IRQ seen - retrying

eth1: no 'reset complete' IRQ seen - retrying

eth1: interface reset failure

prism54: Your card/socket may be faulty, or IRQ line too busy :(

b44: eth0: Link is down.

fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'livecd-2005.0'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

NET: Registered protocol family 10

Disabled Privacy Extensions on device c03b0800(lo)

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

eth0: no IPv6 routers present

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names
```

And as my own normal bootup:

```
b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0e:a6:11:06:cb

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

NET: Registered protocol family 24

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y160P0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: JLMS DVD-ROM LTD-166S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[db800000-db8007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

sbp2: $Rev: 1219 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:10.0 [1524:1411]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

Intel ISA PCIC probe: not found.

Device 'i823650' does not have a release() function, it is broken and must be fixed.

Badness in device_release at drivers/base/core.c:85

 [<c027bd9e>] kobject_cleanup+0x9a/0x9c

 [<c027bdc8>] kobject_put+0x1e/0x22

 [<c027bda0>] kobject_release+0x0/0xa

 [<c064f97b>] init_i82365+0x1bf/0x1d5

 [<c028b862>] pci_register_driver+0x72/0x7a

 [<c06347a5>] do_initcalls+0x53/0xb5

 [<c010028f>] init+0x0/0x105

 [<c010028f>] init+0x0/0x105

 [<c01002b9>] init+0x2a/0x105

 [<c01012a0>] kernel_thread_helper+0x0/0xb

 [<c01012a5>] kernel_thread_helper+0x5/0xb

Databook TCIC-2 PCMCIA probe: not found.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 11, pci mem 0xd9800000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

usbcore: registered new driver xpad

drivers/usb/input/xpad.c: X-Box pad driver:v0.0.5

wbsd: Winbond W83L51xD SD/MMC card interface driver, 1.1

wbsd: Copyright(c) Pierre Ossman

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.8 (Thu Jan 13 09:39:32 2005 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.7[C] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49136 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000047fdb0]

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ALSA device list:

  #0: SiS SI7012 with ALC650F at 0xa400, irq 12

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

IPv4 over IPv4 tunneling driver

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2047 buckets, 16376 max) - 212 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/projects/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

PCI0 PCI1 PS2K USB0 USB3 USB1 USB2 AC97

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S3 S4 S5)

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max comm$

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 208k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

ndiswrapper version 1.1 loaded (preempt=yes,smp=no)

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max comm$

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max comm$

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max comm$

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

fbsplash: console 0 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 0

fbsplash: console 1 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 1

fbsplash: console 2 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 2

fbsplash: console 3 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 3

fbsplash: console 4 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 4

fbsplash: console 5 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 5

fbsplash: console 6 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 6

fbsplash: console 7 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 7

fbsplash: console 8 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 8

fbsplash: console 9 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 9

fbsplash: console 10 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 10

fbsplash: console 11 using theme 'emergence'

fbsplash: switched splash state to 'on' on console 11
```

Does anyone see anything in here that shows whats wrong...?  :Question: 

Thanks for any help.

----------

## plonka2000

I'm starting to think now that I have no hope of solving the prick-wall issue...

Is there anyone who has an idea of what this could be before I format and rebuild the whole system...?

----------

## plonka2000

Anyone?

----------

## MrUlterior

It looks like the problem is with your kernel (I'm tempted to say ACPI, but I'm not certain on this) - allow me to suggest:

Boot with your live cd and:

```

gzcat /proc/config.gz > /tmp/livecd.config

lsmod # (after your network is working .. )

```

Then rebuild your kernel with /tmp/livecd.config and install it. Now the kernel your system is built with is identical to that of the livecd, if your problems still continue we may at least eliminate kernel configuration from the equation and focus on modules and device configuration.

Assuming this STILL fails to produce predictable behavior from eth0, append the following options to your kernel:

```

noapic acpi=off irq=pcibios

```

Reboot the server and remove as many components as you can till you have your barebones PC + eth0

At least this is the way I would begin troubleshooting this problem, good luck & post your progress  :Very Happy: 

----------

## MrUlterior

You might also want to post the output of lspci -v -v and the unworking kernels .config

EDIT:

after re-reading your boot log (w/ and wo/ livecd) I'm convinced this is a problem either with the detection or setting of your hardware IRQs.

----------

## plonka2000

Hi,

Rebuilding with /proc/config.gz right now...

However, here is the lspci -v -v output:

```
livecd root # lspci -v -v

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 651 Host (rev 02)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8081

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32

        Region 0: Memory at dc000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [c0] AGP version 2.0

                Status: RQ=32 Iso- ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA+ ITACoh- GART64- HTrans- 64bit- FW+ AGP3- Rate=x1,x2,x4

                Command: RQ=1 ArqSz=0 Cal=0 SBA- AGP- GART64- 64bit- FW- Rate=<none>

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Virtual PCI-to-PCI bridge (AGP) (prog-if 00 [Normal decode])

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=01, subordinate=01, sec-latency=0

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- NoISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- FastB2B-

0000:00:02.0 ISA bridge: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS962 [MuTIOL Media IO] (rev 14)

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle+ MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 0

0000:00:02.1 SMBus: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS961/2 SMBus Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 0

        Region 4: I/O ports at e600 [size=32]

0000:00:02.3 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] FireWire Controller (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8099

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 64 (1000ns min, 3000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 17

        Region 0: Memory at db800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=f3fe0000]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [64] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME+

0000:00:02.5 IDE interface: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 5513 [IDE] (prog-if 80 [Master])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 807a

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 128

        Interrupt: pin ? routed to IRQ 16

        Region 4: I/O ports at b400 [size=16]

0000:00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] Sound Controller (rev a0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 8095

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (13000ns min, 2750ns max)

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 12

        Region 0: I/O ports at a400

        Region 1: I/O ports at a000 [size=128]

        Capabilities: [48] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=55mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:03.0 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 807a

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (20000ns max), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 20

        Region 0: Memory at db000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

0000:00:03.1 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 807a

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR+

        Latency: 32 (20000ns max), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 21

        Region 0: Memory at da800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

0000:00:03.2 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (rev 0f) (prog-if 10 [OHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 807a

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap- 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (20000ns max), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin C routed to IRQ 22

        Region 0: Memory at da000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

0000:00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller (prog-if 20 [EHCI])

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 807a

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (20000ns max)

        Interrupt: pin D routed to IRQ 23

        Region 0: Memory at d9800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1- D2- AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1-,D2-,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:0e.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01) (prog-if 00 [VGA])

        Subsystem: PC Partner Limited: Unknown device 7c25

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (2000ns min), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 10

        Region 0: Memory at e0000000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=dffe0000]

        Region 1: I/O ports at 9800 [size=256]

        Region 2: Memory at d9000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K]

        Expansion ROM at 00020000 [disabled]

        Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:0f.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. A7V8X motherboard

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 18

        Region 0: Memory at d8800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=375mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=2 PME-

0000:00:10.0 CardBus bridge: ENE Technology Inc CB-710/2/4 Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

        Subsystem: ENE Technology Inc CB-710/2/4 Cardbus Controller

        Control: I/O+ Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 168, cache line size 04

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at fe800000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Bus: primary=00, secondary=02, subordinate=05, sec-latency=176

        Memory window 1: f4000000-f7fff000

        I/O window 0: 0000fc00-0000fcff

        I/O window 1: 0000f800-0000f8ff

        BridgeCtl: Parity- SERR- ISA- VGA- MAbort- >Reset- 16bInt- PostWrite+

        16-bit legacy interface ports at 0001

0000:00:10.1 FLASH memory: ENE Technology Inc CB710 Memory Card Reader Controller

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc.: Unknown device 1724

        Control: I/O+ Mem- BusMaster- SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B- ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Interrupt: pin B routed to IRQ 15

        Region 0: I/O ports at 9400

        Capabilities: [a0] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:00:13.0 Multimedia video controller: Conexant CX22702 DVB-T 2k/8k (rev 05)

        Subsystem: LeadTek Research Inc.: Unknown device 6611

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 32 (5000ns min, 13750ns max), cache line size 08

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 12

        Region 0: Memory at d7000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [44] Vital Product Data

        Capabilities: [4c] Power Management version 2

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI+ D1- D2- AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0-,D1-,D2-,D3hot-,D3cold-)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-

0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Intersil Corporation Intersil ISL3890 [Prism GT/Prism Duette] (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Netgear WG511 Wireless Adapter

        Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV+ VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-

        Status: Cap+ 66Mhz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=medium >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort- >SERR- <PERR-

        Latency: 80 (2500ns min, 7000ns max), cache line size 20

        Interrupt: pin A routed to IRQ 16

        Region 0: Memory at f4000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable)

        Capabilities: [dc] Power Management version 1

                Flags: PMEClk- DSI- D1+ D2+ AuxCurrent=0mA PME(D0+,D1+,D2+,D3hot+,D3cold+)

                Status: D0 PME-Enable- DSel=0 DScale=0 PME-
```

----------

## plonka2000

Ok, I'm recompiling right now, however, there is something I want to ask:

Since most of the livecd kernel config is modules rather than built in, I guess I will need to input my required modules into /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 like:

```
radeon

b44
```

----------

## plonka2000

Ok, after recompiling I still got a similar error... THough this time the dmesg output was a bit more discriptive.

I made sure I put 'b44' into my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 and it listed as loading but still an error.

I saved the dmesg output to a file so I could reboot into the livecd and post here:

```
Linux version 2.6.11-gentoo-r4 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.4.3-20050110 (Gentoo Linux 3.4.3.20050110-r1, ssp-3.4.3.20050110-0, pie-8.7.7)) #7 Sat Apr 2 09:$

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000fffc000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000fffc000 - 000000000ffff000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ffff000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

255MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 65532

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61436 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ASUS                                  ) @ 0x000f57c0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 ASUS   P4S8L    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc000

ACPI: FADT (v001 ASUS   P4S8L    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc0c0

ACPI: BOOT (v001 ASUS   P4S8L    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc030

ACPI: MADT (v001 ASUS   P4S8L    0x42302e31 MSFT 0x31313031) @ 0x0fffc058

ACPI: DSDT (v001   ASUS P4S8L    0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x00000000

Allocating PCI resources starting at 10000000 (gap: 10000000:eec00000)

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/hda3 video=vesafb:ywrap,pmipal,1024x768-24@85 splash=verbose,theme:emergence

fbsplash: verbose

fbsplash: theme emergence

__iounmap: bad address c00fffd9

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order: 10, 16384 bytes)

Detected 2401.157 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Wed Mar 2 20:22:02 EST 2005 : initialized

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 255388k/262128k available (2130k kernel code, 6068k reserved, 494k data, 144k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4734.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=2367488)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU: After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 128K

CPU: After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080 00004400 00000000 00000000

CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz stepping 09

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 9e68)

checking if image is initramfs... it is

Freeing initrd memory: 589k freed

NET: Registered protocol family 16

EISA bus registered

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1070, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 *12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 *15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 *6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *9

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCI1._PRT]

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe400-0xe47f could not be reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe480-0xe4ff has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0xe600-0xe61f has been reserved

pnp: 00:01: ioport range 0x480-0x48f has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x3f0-0x3f1 has been reserved

pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x290-0x297 has been reserved

Simple Boot Flag at 0x3a set to 0x1

inotify device minor=63

Squashfs 2.1 (released 2004/12/10) (C) 2002-2004 Phillip Lougher

SGI XFS with ACLs, security attributes, realtime, large block numbers, no debug enabled

SGI XFS Quota Management subsystem

Initializing Cryptographic API

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 48 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

io scheduler noop registered

atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program, like XFree86, might be trying access hardware directly.

io scheduler deadline registered

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

PCI: setting IRQ 11 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.5[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

SIS5513: chipset revision 0

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS 962/963 MuTIOL IDE UDMA133 controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xb400-0xb407, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: Maxtor 6Y160P0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: JLMS DVD-ROM LTD-166S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

Probing IDE interface ide1...

Probing IDE interface ide2...

Probing IDE interface ide3...

Probing IDE interface ide4...

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 320173056 sectors (163928 MB) w/7936KiB Cache, CHS=19929/255/63, UDMA(133)

hda: cache flushes supported

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3 hda4 < hda5 hda6 hda7 >

hdb: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

CAPI Subsystem Rev 1.1.2.8

EISA: Probing bus 0 at eisa0

EISA: Detected 0 cards.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP established hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 16384)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ReiserFS: hda3: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda3: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda3: journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda3: checking transaction log (hda3)

ReiserFS: hda3: Using r5 hash to sort names

VFS: Mounted root (reiserfs filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 144k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

b44.c:v0.95 (Aug 3, 2004)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 12

PCI: setting IRQ 12 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 12 (level, low) -> IRQ 12

eth0: Broadcom 4400 10/100BaseT Ethernet 00:0e:a6:11:06:cb

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

ndiswrapper: no version for "struct_module" found: kernel tainted.

ndiswrapper: version magic '2.6.11-gentoo-r4 preempt PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4' should be '2.6.11-gentoo-r4 PENTIUM4 gcc-3.4'

b44: eth0: Link is down.

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

ReiserFS: hda5: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda5: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda5: journal params: device hda5, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda5: checking transaction log (hda5)

ReiserFS: hda5: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda6: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda6: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda6: journal params: device hda6, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda6: checking transaction log (hda6)

ReiserFS: hda6: Using r5 hash to sort names

ReiserFS: hda7: found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

ReiserFS: hda7: using ordered data mode

ReiserFS: hda7: journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

ReiserFS: hda7: checking transaction log (hda7)

ReiserFS: hda7: Using r5 hash to sort names

ieee1394: Initialized config rom entry `ip1394'

ohci1394: $Rev: 1223 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:02.3[B] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

ohci1394: fw-host0: Unexpected PCI resource length of 1000!

ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.0 (PCI): IRQ=[10]  MMIO=[db800000-db8007ff]  Max Packet=[2048]

ohci_hcd: 2004 Nov 08 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: setting IRQ 3 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.0[A] -> GSI 3 (level, low) -> IRQ 3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: OHCI Host Controller

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00e018000047fdb0]

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: irq 3, pci mem 0xdb000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

eth1394: $Rev: 1224 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

eth1394: eth1: IEEE-1394 IPv4 over 1394 Ethernet (fw-host0)

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.1[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: irq 5, pci mem 0xda800000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 6

PCI: setting IRQ 6 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.2[C] -> GSI 6 (level, low) -> IRQ 6

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: OHCI Host Controller

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: irq 6, pci mem 0xda000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:03.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usbcore: registered new driver hiddev

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 1.00] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 1.00] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:03.3[D] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: irq 11, pci mem 0xd9800000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:03.3

ehci_hcd 0000:00:03.3: USB 2.0 initialized, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

input: USB HID v1.11 Keyboard [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 1.00] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

input: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Microsoft Microsoft Wireless Optical Desktop® 1.00] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:10.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Yenta: CardBus bridge found at 0000:00:10.0 [1524:1411]

Yenta: ISA IRQ mask 0x0000, PCI irq 11

Socket status: 30000020

Loaded prism54 driver, version 1.2

PCI: Enabling device 0000:02:00.0 (0000 -> 0002)

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:00.0[A] -> GSI 11 (level, low) -> IRQ 11

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7, dma 3 [PCSPP,TRISTATE,COMPAT,ECP,DMA]

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

b44: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, half duplex.

b44: eth0: Flow control is off for TX and off for RX.

NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth0: transmit timed out

b44: eth0: transmit timed out, resetting

b44: eth0: Link is down.
```

I dont get why all this is happening, because my networking worked fine on my 2004.3 install, before I installed 2005.0.  :Confused: 

----------

## plonka2000

 *MrUlterior wrote:*   

> It looks like the problem is with your kernel (I'm tempted to say ACPI, but I'm not certain on this) - allow me to suggest:
> 
> Boot with your live cd and:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Here is the output of lsmod. B44 is loaded as expected, and Prism54 is for my wireless card (which I intend eventually to replace my eth0).

There is also a 'mii' module, which has b44 listed under it... I'm not sure on module names so I'm gonna find out what the 'mii' module is.

```
lsmod #

Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  185472  10

rtc                     8488  0

prism54                42008  0

firmware_class          5712  1 prism54

yenta_socket           14808  1

rsrc_nonstatic          6768  1 yenta_socket

pcmcia_core            27712  2 yenta_socket,rsrc_nonstatic

evdev                   6368  0

b44                    15892  0

mii                     2352  1 b44

parport_pc             27876  0

parport                22088  1 parport_pc

ahci                    7604  0

sata_qstor              6100  0

sata_uli                4368  0

sata_sis                4240  0

sata_sx4                9716  0

sata_nv                 5620  0

sata_via                5364  0

sata_svw                4596  0

sata_sil                5620  0

sata_promise            6900  0

libata                 27700  10 ahci,sata_qstor,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

dm_mirror              15320  0

dm_mod                 38080  1 dm_mirror

sbp2                   16920  0

ohci1394               25812  0

ieee1394               59704  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9392  0

ohci_hcd               15384  0

uhci_hcd               23936  0

usb_storage            47680  0

usbhid                 25696  0

ehci_hcd               22872  0

usbcore                75064  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

 *MrUlterior wrote:*   

> Then rebuild your kernel with /tmp/livecd.config and install it. Now the kernel your system is built with is identical to that of the livecd, if your problems still continue we may at least eliminate kernel configuration from the equation and focus on modules and device configuration.

 

The Broadcom eth0 card still refuses to grab an IP address...  :Sad: 

 *MrUlterior wrote:*   

> Assuming this STILL fails to produce predictable behavior from eth0, append the following options to your kernel:
> 
> ```
> 
> noapic acpi=off irq=pcibios
> ...

 

Where am I supposed to put this command in? Is is part of kernel compilation or does it need to be put into something for bootup?

Thanks for your help.

This is really driving me crazy...

----------

## plonka2000

OH MY GOD IT WORKS!!!

I input the 'mii' module into my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 before b44 and it works now!!!  :Very Happy: 

I've ben googling to find out what the 'mii' module is for but I all I have found is this link which says:

 *Quote:*   

> dmesg output
> 
> If the card is being started by a driver, it will output that success in the log system dmesg, eg
> 
> via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.20-2.6 May-23-2004 Written by Donald Becker
> ...

 

I'm going to recompile my original kernel with 'mii' in /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6, however, I am still not sure which module 'mii' refers to so I'm not sure if its compiled into my configuration. I'll keep searching and try to find it, however, if someone reading this knows or knows where I can find out, please post here telling me.

Thanks anyone for any help.

----------

## plonka2000

Ok, the normal recompile didnt work...  :Confused: 

There was a startup error on 'mii', which must mean its not compiled into my kernel...

Note: Before Compiling, I checked my custom .config for MII and it was listed as:

 *Quote:*   

> net_mii=y

 

I'm going to see if it needs to be enabled as a module, if its in-built...

Again, anyone why can point me in a beter direction with this, please let me know...

I'm posting all my progress here so that someone might twig what I'm upto and have some helpful input...

if anyone knows what module 'mii' is and where it is exactly in the kernel config (In case I'm wrong) please let me know.

Also, if anyone is able to let me know what 'mii' is for, please tell me.

Thanks.

----------

## plonka2000

Ok, finally I decided to just use the LiveCD kernel config and reverse-configure it back to my original config...

Sounds really long-winded but it worked and is still working...  :Smile: 

Thanks a million to MrUlterior for his help in pointing me in a good direction.  :Wink: 

Now I just gotta see if MySQL will compile...  :Confused: 

----------

## MrUlterior

 *plonka2000 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> checking for ps... /bin/ps
> 
> checking "how to check if pid exists"... configure: error: Could not find the right ps switches. Which OS is this ?. See the Installation chapter in the Reference Manual.
> ...

 

Glad to hear you got your eth0 working, must've been a real PITA booting with the livecd all the time  :Very Happy: 

Now, about MySql, the configure error is complaining that ps is the wrong version, so could you post the output of:

```

ps -V

```

I have mysql-4.0.24 installed on a synced box, and ps reports its version as:

```

# ps -V

procps version 3.2.4

# qpkg -f /bin/ps

sys-process/procps *

# emerge -s procps

Searching...

[ Results for search key : procps ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

*  sys-process/procps

      Latest version available: 3.2.4-r3

      Latest version installed: 3.2.4-r3

```

qpkg reports ps as belonging to the package procps, so if your version differs -- you might want to try re-emerging that.

----------

